# saugeye on the fly



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I hit the local creek hoping to dance with some smallies I had my 5wt 9ft level line the water was a little high and a little stained so I have some clousers that I tied in bright colors with a little heavier the usual seems to be my ticket in these conditions well I knew it was going to rain so I'm fighting time well to my suprise no smallies but 3 saugers 14" to 18" then the rain ran me out but I'll be back


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

saugeye on a fly awesome!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

they sure don't fight like a smallie!!


----------

